# Yanmar Diesel Engine Oil Chart



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

For Yanmar and Yanmar made John Deere CUT tractors. 




























Yanmar Check And Maintenance Tractor Manual for SCUT and CUT models dated 02/18/2014. This covers back to the YM Series as this was pulled from Yanmar Japan website. 

John Deere Lawn & Grounds Care Division
Compact Utility Tractors
TM1360 (June 1996)


----------

